# Looking to buy a 7 berth motorhome



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am looking for a 7 berth coachbuilt with a reasonable budget. A Chausson Flash 05 or 09 would suit or a Rollerteam 700/Granduca 67
Any help would be appreciated. 
PS I have already searched the German Mobile.de site without success 

Thanks 
Finyar


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Do you need all 7 to be seatbelted?

If so you might have difficulty.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Nice one for sale HERE

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-76891.html

:wink:


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Frank, 
What a fabulous van but too big for me I am afraid and a bit beyond my budget

I need a 7 berth with bunks as I have 3 boys

Any othr suggestions would be most welcome

Thanks
Finyar


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This was one family's solution to 7 belted and berthed with room for toys. We spent 3 days next to them; nice family. It needed the car to be able to belt all 7 though.

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

finyar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a 7 berth coachbuilt with a reasonable budget. A Chausson Flash 05 or 09 would suit or a Rollerteam 700/Granduca 67
> Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Hi Finyar,

We have the Rollerteam 700 and for us, it is near perfect. Obviously you will need to make your own mind up but we love it.

It is great to drive, has loads of cupboard space, when needing extra storage space the bottom bunk can be raised. Although you can fit plenty under the bunk without the need to raise it. There is loads of space under the seats also.

The Ford Transit base comes with 6 speed and Cruise Control ( I think they all do). The 6 speed box took a bit of getting used to, and for the first couple of times I stalled when pulling off. But you soon get used to it.

The twin rear wheels make it a doddle on wet grass.

The overcab bed is HUGE (our Superkingsize covers don't quite fit it).

I suppose the gas only water heater / blown heating is a bit of a minus point, and the seating cushions seem to go a bit flat.

But all in all, it's a great big thumbs up for the Rollerteam 700 from me.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All, 
Thanks for your help. I just want to clear up one point, we don't need a van with 7 seatbelts, there are 5 of us 

The reason for the 7 berth is simply space and the fact that we need bunks and love the 7 berth layout of bunks,double and single dinettes

Sue and Ian, we have previously owned a Rollerteam 7 which is the older version of your van and loved it also. I am glad you love your van so much.

My problem is that I am finding it very difficult to source a secondhand version of this layout 

Again any help is much appreciated
Finyar


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Forgot to add my budget is around £25,000

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

finyar said:


> Forgot to add my budget is around £25,000
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Hi finyar,

I have moved this thread now from subscribers bar - limited access in there :wink:

We had a CI Mizar 7 berth, very spacious, bunk beds at the back, good size bathroom, well equipped kitchen, good use of space overall and easy to drive. Only downside we found was parts from CI take ages/months to get 

If you buy second hand you should have one that has all the niggles sorted out and they are reasonably priced 

MHS...Rob


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Have a look at the Eurostyle range from Lowdhams. Similar to the rollerteam I think.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The flash O9 is a great van, and will sleep 7, but I wouldnt like to spent any time during the day with 7 in it. We had a flash 03 and thought that it was small for 4 people during the day, so I wouldnt have liked it with 6 people in it.

Also 7 people take a lot of stuff so be careful on payload. Dont know of many vans that will seat 7 passengers with belts.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Still looking although in this weather I wont be travelling far to view one.

I did spot a hymer B684 (year 2000) which is a 7 berth in exactly the layout that I want in Germany but I am a bit wary of buying a ten year old van as I generally don't buy anything older than 5

That said this layout in a hymer A class is as rare as hens teeth and seems reasonable value at €28k euro in Germany. Another small plus is that I have purchased from the dealer before.

If anyone knows of a 7 berth that might suit, I would delighted to hear from you

Thanks
Finyar


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Have you looked at Donaghey Motorhomes in Donegal or Thompsons in Banbridge


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

finyar said:


> Still looking although in this weather I wont be travelling far to view one.
> 
> I did spot a hymer B684 (year 2000) which is a 7 berth in exactly the layout that I want in Germany but I am a bit wary of buying a ten year old van as I generally don't buy anything older than 5
> 
> ...


Hello again,

The only thing I saw that "might" have interested you was a Rimor (unsure of model but looked same layout as our 700) it had higher than normal mileage, but was on the Ford 350(???) chassis. When I enquired it had sold that same day (last monday). :twisted:

Good Luck


----------



## Ralph-n-Bev (Nov 27, 2009)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> finyar said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to add my budget is around £25,000
> ...


We have one of these. CI Mizar gtl living.
Bought it dec09 . Had bit biggerbudget up to 35.
We could have bought new but didn't like layouts and build quality on the newer version, of the mizar. Got our 2006 for £30k
Plenty room for 5. Without having to make up any beds. Massive above cab bed , fixed bunks lounge makes into 1 double and 1 single bed .
Big fridge /freezer, shower, Large lounge , garage , plenty storage , swivel front seats. Fully winterised , webasto deisal heating.
Also ours has fiamma zip store awning , door hand rail /lock and bike racks fitted, a proper silverscreen and a quilted inner one, fitted /left by previous owner.

Only downside was 4 x 3 point seatbelts.

After searching for something with 5 or 6 ,3 point belts , without having to buy a big coach / bus mh we kept going back to the mizar. 
Found the one we bought and haven't looked back.
We soon fixed the seat belt problem by having a REAR facing lapstrap ( bolted on to chassy not wood !) at the back of the drivers seat . 
So all 3 kids are fastened in. The cushioned ( above head height ) back rest, can also be removed so the front seat can still be swivelled round into the lounge. 
Im sure someone will say you shouldn't do that , but we are happy with our decission. 
Bev


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been offered a CHAUSSON FLASH 5 by a pal of mine in the motor trade who has a chap wanting to trade one in to him, if its of any intertest please feel free to pm me.  06 56 with 3,500 miles. 1 owner.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi Cliff,
Thanks for the lead, this sounds like something that I would be interested in.

I have sent you a PM

Regards
Finyar


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi 
Further to our conversation I have asked Steve to contact you. he going to take a load of pics in the morning and email them to you. Please do not feel obligated to be interested, he however wants to move it on as it is not his thing. If no good to you please let him or me know.
Cheers
Cliff


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi Finyar, Campbells Motorhomes, Lostock Hall, Preston have a Chausson Flash 05 (2006) with 10,500 miles on the clock for £26,995. See their website which has 7 pics www.campbellsmotorhomes.co.uk.

As previous customers of Campbells we would recommend them. If you want to get in touch with them ask for either Neil or Jodie.

Regards,
Pepandspice.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Nobel Art*

www.motorhome-discount.com might be of some interest


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

kentucky camp /rimor have the layout you want, you might be lucky and get one on a merc chassis,dennis


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi new to this
i hired a chausson but purchasesd a auto roller 700 which i found better 
than the chausson, the beds are great and more space. with the chausson i kept tripping out of the bathroom where the auto roller has a flat floor
over the moon with the 700 
good luck 
bowlty


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

*Purchased*

Hi All, 
Just to close out this thread, I purchased a 7berth Chausson Flash 05 (2006) last weekend.

Thanks to all who offered advice and phone calls long the way on what to purchase.

In the end I had a choice of four vans of the same type and age all within a 30 mile radius of each other.

At this stage, I have a list written of the items that need to be fixed/tightened/aligned/sewn or simply cleaned

Thanks again
Finyar


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Finyar, I hope she turns out to be a great van for you.

Good Luck


----------

